# Found 2 goodies at Costco.



## Kristin (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh, and here are two of the candle holders out of the box!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Isn't it a thrill when you buy that first item of the season? I bought a set of six light up hands at Michael's with a 40% coupon, brought them home and couldn't figure out what to do with them. LOL Then I had one of those "light bulb" moments and found just the spot (my giant yew bush, the lighted hands will look like they are reaching out)
Congratulations on your finds....

ironmaiden


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Those candle holders are pretty sweet!!


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

I love your candle holders!! We don't have a cosco around here. i wonder if any stores will have them??


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

I agree, those candle holders are beautiful and the pumpkin is cute too. Nice finds Kristin


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

I really like the lanterns... they're awesome.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow! I really like the bat and spider lanterns. Too bad my Costco card expired!

Has anyone seen that animated witches' broom candy holder from Michaels in action? The box said that when a TOT approaches, the broom moves around by itself on any smooth surface. It was $29.99, and they only had one left. I didn't get it b/c I didn't think I'd have a use for it, but if it works, I'll bet it's very cool.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Those candle holders sure are perty! I wonder what it takes to be a member at Costco?


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I Like Them!


----------



## Kristin (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope those of you that want them can get into the store somehow.. can always see if a friend has a Costco membership. Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

lovin those candleholders -- thx for sharing!


----------



## NightsFrost (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice candle holders.

I had seen cheap ones kinda similar to that... but no where near as nice as yours.

Congrats on the find!


----------

